# pro handler prices



## KalaMama

It varies greatly. I would say for ringside anywhere from 60-100 is average. For boarding and all, it really varies. My handler has a boarding rate that covers training, grooming, food and everything. But I pay my part of the expenses per show(hotel, gas, etc divided by the number of dogs showing) and also pay bonuses if there is a group win or higher. Plus I pay a 60 handling fee per show. When I was shopping around, some charge more for boarding and that doesn't include training, grooming. 

Also, some ringside also make you pay part of the expenses since they are traveling to the show to show your dog as well as the others-but I don't think that is common. Plus, if they do grooming for you at ringside then probably at least another 100. 

This is all just based on my experience looking at websites and speaking with handlers.


----------



## roxy25

KalaMama said:


> It varies greatly. I would say for ringside anywhere from 60-100 is average. For boarding and all, it really varies. My handler has a boarding rate that covers training, grooming, food and everything. But I pay my part of the expenses per show(hotel, gas, etc divided by the number of dogs showing) and also pay bonuses if there is a group win or higher. Plus I pay a 60 handling fee per show. When I was shopping around, some charge more for boarding and that doesn't include training, grooming.
> 
> Also, some ringside also make you pay part of the expenses since they are traveling to the show to show your dog as well as the others-but I don't think that is common. Plus, if they do grooming for you at ringside then probably at least another 100.
> 
> This is all just based on my experience looking at websites and speaking with handlers.


No boarding is needed , just ringside since my sister is a groomer. I know some handlers do not allow ringside but my sister and I are not rich so we need to find whats possible for us right now


----------



## KalaMama

roxy25 said:


> No boarding is needed , just ringside since my sister is a groomer. I know some handlers do not allow ringside but my sister and I are not rich so we need to find whats possible for us right now


I would say around 60-100 is average


----------



## bigredpoodle

Class prices .. That sounds about right for a pro but there are what is known as agents..
They might be cheaper..


----------



## roxy25

bigredpoodle said:


> Class prices .. That sounds about right for a pro but there are what is known as agents..
> They might be cheaper..


I don't understand please explain thanks


----------



## KPoos

roxy25 said:


> I don't understand please explain thanks


Would an agent be someone that handles and works for the professional handler that owns her/his business under that name?


----------



## roxy25

KPoos said:


> Would an agent be someone that handles and works for the professional handler that owns her/his business under that name?


I dunno that's why I asked ? 

when you look at jack Bradshaws catalog it list agent and then its the pro handlers name listed. So I have no clue what BRP means...... Both the handlers I contacted are listed as agents in our local catalogs. They are not cheap either lol


----------



## bigredpoodle

#
acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/Left-Handers+Association - Cached -
#
Professional Handlers' Association
Jun 16, 2009 ... (PHA) is a trade organization dedicated to representing the interests of professional dog handlers, and furthering the sport of showing dogs ...
www.phadoghandlers.com/ - Cached - Similar -
#
Professional Handlers' Association, Inc. Home Page
Professional Handlers' Association, Inc. aa, aa, aaaa. Main Menu. About the Professional Handlers' Association · PHA, Inc. Board · PHA, Inc. Member List ...
www.infodog.com/misc/pha/phamain.htm - Cached - Similar -


----------



## bigredpoodle

Agents are just that agents they are not pros look it up on the web


----------



## bigredpoodle

corky vroom is a pro but he is suuspended for pissing off a judge  He is a hot head...


----------



## bigredpoodle

Look up Bruce Scultz I showed with him alot he is a memeber of PHA Gretchen Shultz is a PHA
Cathy Grayson does mostly setters, but she might take a poo ringside..
But you wont get a pro for that price I can assure you  
I would do it for you but my connection is really bad tonight.. It looks like info dog might be able to help . Does that answer your question ?


----------



## bigredpoodle

roxy25 said:


> I dunno that's why I asked ?
> 
> when you look at jack Bradshaws catalog it list agent and then its the pro handlers name listed. So I have no clue what BRP means...... Both the handlers I contacted are listed as agents in our local catalogs. They are not cheap either lol


Agents are no professional handlers sorry ! They must be a member of PHA to be a pro...:doh:


----------



## roxy25

bigredpoodle said:


> Agents are no professional handlers sorry ! They must be a member of PHA to be a pro...:doh:


I don't think someone needs to be apart of an association to be a pro. Especially if they have been doing it for over 35 years ....... This is why I am confused at what you are saying. Anyways it does not matter I just wanted to know prices lol I am not looking for a handler , I found two That I like so far.


----------



## bigredpoodle

Perhaps someone else can explain it better... but* I *could be an *Agent* and so *could you* . But you have to meet certain Criteria to be a Pro.. _*I don't think someone needs to be apart of an association to be a pro. *_Ahh But they do , to be able to use the term "pro" The need to be PHA...This is just the way it is ...


----------



## roxy25

bigredpoodle said:


> Perhaps someone else can explain it better... but* I *could be an *Agent* and so *could you* . But you have to meet certain Criteria to be a Pro.. _*I don't think someone needs to be apart of an association to be a pro. *_Ahh But they do , to be able to use the term "pro" The need to be PHA...This is just the way it is ...



Well Everyone says pro and I am sure a lot of handlers are not apart of PHA.


----------



## bigredpoodle

Okay then..


----------



## bigredpoodle

BISS at the American Pomeranian Club National Specialty. ... (Co-Owned with the lovely Ms Darlene Denton & Expertly handled by Bruce Shultz PHA) ...
www.joartspoms.com/index.html - Cached


----------



## roxy25

bigredpoodle said:


> BISS at the American Pomeranian Club National Specialty. ... (Co-Owned with the lovely Ms Darlene Denton & Expertly handled by Bruce Shultz PHA) ...
> www.joartspoms.com/index.html - Cached


ok ? lol


----------



## KPoos

Can someone else chime in here because I'm confused and I'd like to know the answer to this question about pros and agents.


----------



## flyingduster

The definition of "Professional" is
_Engaging in a given activity as a source of livelihood or as a career.
Performed by persons receiving pay.
Having or showing great skill_ 
or many other various but basically identical definitions.

So IMO, you can be a 'professional' handler (ie, a 'pro') and not have to be part of any organisation. IMO, anyone who is doing dog handling as an income/getting paid can call themselves a pro IMO. I'm a professional dog groomer, and have been for the past 4.5 years cos that's what I do for a living. I only joined a grooming association 2 years ago, but it doesn't mean I wasn't a pro before then!

To be a REGISTERED pro handler, then you would have to be registered as a member with somewhere, like PHA.


----------



## flyingduster

from the PHA site anyway:
_A professional handler is a person qualified by virtue of their experience and ability to show another's dog and for a fee. A true professional abides by a code of ethics, and is educated and experienced in the sport of showing dogs. They devote much of their time to the expert care, conditioning and exhibiting of the purebred show dog. The professional handler maintains appropriate kennel facilities, and vehicles equipped for safely transporting client dogs._

they don't say a pro handler is only someone who has registered with them!!!
http://www.phadoghandlers.com/hiring.htm


----------



## KPoos

See now that's exactly what I thought. If it's your PROfession then you are a pro. Not all professional groomers go to school and join organizations but they groom dogs for a living so they are considered pro groomers. I just figured agent was a term given to someone that works for the professional.


----------



## bigredpoodle

I was TRYING to point out the difference as her question was prices, I have a pretty bad internet connection sometimes.. PHA are veiwed differently by judges than are agents. And a Pro is a wee bit more expensive and well known as this is what they do for a living, and perhaps do a bit more traveling as well . 
Sorry I could not explain this better Roxy....I guess you just need to find what you can afford and who you like . You are lucky being in Calif as you have a bunch of them living right there  Good luck
http://www.akc.org/handlers/states/CA.cfm
Well no that I have internet connection that is good I do see that things have changed and this article does explain it 
http://www.caninechronicle.com/Features/Baynes_08/baynes_108.html
http://dogs.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Questions_About_Dog_Handlers
I hope that this can help a little in your quest...These are so good links.


----------



## dbrazzil

When I am at a show. if I like someone I see in the ring, I ask for their card. That way you have an email to contact them later. Just make a note on the card of what they looked like and the dog you saw them with. Just helps to jog your memory later. I had a card where the handler had her prices listed on the back. It pretty much covered everything.


----------



## cbrand

Many pros won't take ringsided Poodles. They want to make sure that a dog is presented in a manner fitting their reputation. This means a Poodle in correct coat, pattern and condition. Also, it can take a while for a handler to develop a relationship with a dog. The last thing you want in a show dog is a Poodle who is nervously looking around for its owner.


----------



## Fur Elite

Agreed. You have to have a really good relationship with a pro to take a dog ringside. They will want to see that the dog is groomed to their standard. They hang their reputations on what they take into the ring. At first, you may be able to meet them at the show and set up with them, they can guide you on what you need to work on and or you can initially pay them to get work on the dog for you, just depending on how much work there is and what else they have going on. I know a few that take them ringside, but they are long time friends/partners with the owners that bring the dogs.


----------



## roxy25

flyingduster said:


> The definition of "Professional" is
> _Engaging in a given activity as a source of livelihood or as a career.
> Performed by persons receiving pay.
> Having or showing great skill_
> or many other various but basically identical definitions.
> 
> So IMO, you can be a 'professional' handler (ie, a 'pro') and not have to be part of any organisation. IMO, anyone who is doing dog handling as an income/getting paid can call themselves a pro IMO. I'm a professional dog groomer, and have been for the past 4.5 years cos that's what I do for a living. I only joined a grooming association 2 years ago, but it doesn't mean I wasn't a pro before then!
> 
> To be a REGISTERED pro handler, then you would have to be registered as a member with somewhere, like PHA.


Thank you flyingduster I was about to say how can I be wrong calling someone a pro if they do it for a living ? and have years of experience ? 

Cbrand, and Fur Elite :

Thank you also for that info ! I had a feeling this is why many poodle handlers do not take ringside. I found one that does and we really like him as a person so I will see how it goes.


----------



## Winnow

One question why don't you just show the dog yourself?
Then you don't have to pay someone to do it for you.


----------



## spoospirit

flyingduster said:


> The definition of "Professional" is
> _Engaging in a given activity as a source of livelihood or as a career.
> Performed by persons receiving pay.
> Having or showing great skill_
> or many other various but basically identical definitions.
> 
> So IMO, you can be a 'professional' handler (ie, a 'pro') and not have to be part of any organization.


_This is dead on. Being a 'pro' photographer I learned what determined a professional form the hobbyist/amateur several years ago. As soon as you begin to earn an income from your 'hobby' you have stepped into the professional world. Now you are in business whether you intended to be or not and have to report your income and pay your taxes to the big man._


----------



## Bella's Momma

Okay, I have a question, why do you think someone would say:


> Handles Sporting, Hounds, Working, Herding,Toys, Non-Sporting ***no Poodles, Bichons etc.*Member of Professional Handlers Association


----------



## flyingduster

probably because of the sheer work and skill their coat requires to be looking flawless in the ring!!! Being a pro doesn't mean they can scissor, band or spay up a show coat...


----------



## cbrand

Winnow said:


> One question why don't you just show the dog yourself?
> Then you don't have to pay someone to do it for you.


Because you want your dog presented in the very best way possible. Even after 8 years of grooming, I don't have the eye or the skill to do the very best grooming. Also, handling dogs correctly in the ring is way harder than the average lay person thinks. The pros make it look easy, but you only have to look at an amateur to see how big a difference a pro makes. Finally, because I have kids at home, I can not be gone every weekend showing dogs. If I hire a pro, I spend money, but my dogs finish faster and then I can shave them down and they can get on with being real dogs.


----------



## Poodlepal

Poodles also take sooooo long to get ready for a show. A busy handler will have many different breeds and not have time to take other dogs to the ring if they have to devote two to three hours to prepping the poodle. Also, once the poodle is sprayed up they have to be attended to so they won't shake out their hair or scratch the topknot out. Then if the handler have conflicts, they may have done *all* that work on the poodle for nothing as the poodle sits on the table all ready to go while the handler is in another ring with another breed because that ring has fallen behind. NOT worth it if that's the way you make your living.


----------

